# Canadian with DUI charge pending, any chances to get a working Visa in UAE, Qatar?



## Menabound (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi there 
I am a canadian looking to relocate to Qatar or UAE. Problem is I am facing a DUI charge (not convicted yet, I am going to fight it as long as possible).
I can fight the charge for a year or so and my criminal record will not show it until proven guilty, or I can just plead guilty and get it over with, but in that case it will show on my criminal record which is by the way super clean apart from this single DUI issue
My question is, can this be a problem when applying for a working Visa in one of the two countries?
Thanks a bunch


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

For UAE, only if the position or company you are applying to requires you to present a police check report from your home country however is not required for most positions unless you are applying for a job with the government or some kind of security type of role. Routine' visa applications do not require this document though, just education certificates (for non free zone visas) and medicals. 

No idea reg. Qatar but I'd be willing to bet the situation is similar.


----------



## Menabound (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks a million Dizzy, very much appreciated.
I was under the impression that ALL companies and UAE authorities ALWAYS ask for a police check...
At least you made it clear for UAE, one less issue to worry about , thanks


----------



## koussay (Aug 24, 2011)

Menabound said:


> thanks a million Dizzy, very much appreciated.
> I was under the impression that ALL companies and UAE authorities ALWAYS ask for a police check...
> At least you made it clear for UAE, one less issue to worry about , thanks


Qatar is the same, why dont you pay a visit check it out, i'll try to help youget some contact if needed


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

UAE doesn't do a police check but I believe Qatar does.


----------



## Baabaa_inthedunes (Oct 16, 2011)

Menabound said:


> Hi there
> I am a canadian looking to relocate to Qatar or UAE. Problem is I am facing a DUI charge (not convicted yet, I am going to fight it as long as possible).
> I can fight the charge for a year or so and my criminal record will not show it until proven guilty, or I can just plead guilty and get it over with, but in that case it will show on my criminal record which is by the way super clean apart from this single DUI issue
> My question is, can this be a problem when applying for a working Visa in one of the two countries?
> Thanks a bunch


hi..I do not think its that strict in UAE.. but it could be an issue in qatar. I am a teacher and they asked for CRB Police clearance or similar. In qatar I worked for 3 different school and no one asked for anything like that. 

Maybe they wont consider it a huge thing and give u a job. Just try your luck..  You never know what happens.


----------



## Nick11111 (Dec 30, 2011)

*updates?*

Can you provide an update to your situation? I am finding myself in the exact same boat and am wondering what ended up happening with your situation? Please help.


----------



## yannicktapin (Jun 22, 2013)

*visa aussie*

hi im in the same situation I have court date in a year for dui and I wanna apply for Australian working holiday visa... What should I do wait and make it longer or pleade guilty and apply?!?!


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

From my experience in Qatar I was never asked to supply a police check. Other countries I have worked and lived have asked for one. And from what I remember the forms also ask if you have any cases pending. So you should declare it anyway I guess.


----------

